# Kacy vomiting



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

About 2 am, I woke up when Kacy started gagging and then vomited. It was yellow with some green "strings" when I guess were grass, except they were long and thin and uniform in size. I first thought WORMS but there was no movement .... would worms move after being puked up? There was one tiny piece of chicken. They always get a small bite or 2 at bedtime to stave off the hunger pukes I've read so much about, and we've never had that problem. So I can't imagine that's what this was. Then at about 6:45 am, he vomited again. Just clear fluid, a good bit of it, no green "strings", no food. He then went out and had a somewhat soft, not diarrhea, poop, no blood, no mucus, just a bit soft. He's acting like his normal self otherwise. I did give him a few small bites of chicken breast, mostly just to see if he would eat it, which he did with his usual gusto, so no loss of appetite. 

He hasn't had anything I would consider out of the ordinary. I've been mixing some pieces of game hen (with bone) in with their usual chicken and/or turkey (not enhanced); a few bites of beef heart -- heart not new, still giving small pieces, 1 to 1/2 ounces at a time. This has been over the course of the past week, so if this would cause an upset, wouldn't it have done so by now? Oh, I did start fish oil earlier in the week (no soy, no rosemary, absolutely sure), dividing 1 capsule between the boys every other day, slowly introducing as per usual.

Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say this SOUNDS like hunger pukes with the yellowish tinge, also the grass being in there. Sometimes dogs will eat something and for whatever reason it didn't last them like usual. I don't see anything that I'd worry about.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't see much to worry about at this point either to be honest. As long as he's eating, drinking, pooping, peeing and acting normal, not depressed or anything, I wouldn't worry too much. Maybe he just got in to something yesterday and he's getting it out of his system, or it is just the hunger pukes like Whiteleo mentioned. See how he goes today, if anything changes tomorrow or anything, then I'd start looking into it a bit further.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's been 6 hours and no more vomiting, no more poop loose or otherwise, ate a few bites of meat for a midday snack, nothing to suggest he's in any kind of distress. Something just made him want to upchuck I guess. I'll keep a close eye for the next day or so, and if things change for the worse, act accordingly. :redface:


----------

